# DFDS Discount Code



## Grizzly

DFDS have just sent me a discount code- and invited me to forward it to friends so:

If you book before 14th January 2013 there is a 20 % discount on the cross channel routes when you put in the code: E13EBO 

It says for "Car and up to 4 passengers" but these offers do seem to work with MHs as well so worth a try.

G


----------



## rugbyken

saved in my posts


----------



## Stanner

Grizzly said:


> DFDS have just sent me a discount code- and invited me to forward it to friends so:
> 
> If you book before 14th January 2013 there is a 20 % discount on the cross channel routes when you put in the code: E13EBO
> 
> It says for "Car and up to 4 passengers" but these offers do seem to work with MHs as well so worth a try.
> 
> G


Just checked and the biggest vehicle allowed by the drop down menu is Car <2.35m x 6m.

"Motorhome" isn't mentioned.


----------



## pippin

Nope, it won't work for a MH.

I am tempted to contact DFDS because we have only ever sailed with them as MH (several times) and it is annoying to receive these offers which are no good to us.


----------



## Telbell

Presumably they've done their homework & it's not good business sense for them to discount Motorhomes at this time


----------



## Mrplodd

Just tried to book for May, will ONLY accept that code for a car.

Email to DFDS about to be sent !!

Edit Email now sent asking the question !!


----------



## Grizzly

I can't understand that ! I've looked and booked it today- using the code. I've also just this minute looked- and there is no problem. Are you sure you are on the DFDS site and not on a ferry bookers site ?

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/?gclid=CIyJt4bNpLQCFW3MtAodtUQAR

and then on the left enter your details. You get a choice ( and I'm reading from the page now) of:

Motorhome <2.3m x 7 m
Motorhome < 4.35 m x 10 m

You put in the code : E 13 EBO and click on Get Quote.

You can confirm that you are getting 20 % off if you do not enter the code and do the same dates etc.

G


----------



## blondel

It worked through Grizzly's link for me £28 each way but do not put any spaces in the code. It was £39 each way without code.


----------



## Stanner

Just tried again for April and for June and it says "No departures for that criteria."


----------



## FranknJan

Just tried again for April and for June and it says "No departures for that criteria."

Same reply to me booking for April /May.
Frank


----------



## lifestyle

Just tried as well.no joy.

Thanks anyway.

Les


----------



## Grizzly

FranknJan said:


> Just tried again for April and for June and it says "No departures for that criteria."
> 
> Same reply to me booking for April /May.
> Frank


I know what you are doing ! The Outward and Return route slots are both drop down menus. You have to *select * (eg) Outward route : Dover to Calais
Return route: Calais to Dover. NB You also have to select whether you want one way or return by clicking on the dot beside your option.

If you don't enter the details correctly in the first place then the form loses some of your choices and your get the "No departures for that criteria" message.

Trust me ! It works every time but you can't race through filling in the first form and you do have to check it.

G


----------



## mikebeaches

Just checked and it worked OK for me. Van is under 6m long, but is 2.76m high, so had to select the largest category of MH.

Quoted £28 each way using code - out May, back June.

Haven't booked yet, because our travel dates aren't confirmed, but hope to be able to before the offer expires on 14 January.

Thanks to Grizzly!

Mike


----------



## xgx

The offer page on their website says it's for car+4 or Motorcycle+2 and .


> does not include any other vehicle


I've followed (very, very carefully) your destructions Grizzly but each time it comes up with the unavailable notice... then gives the options again but the type of vehicle is restricted as above. (I also removed their cookies before each new quote).

Have you checked the .pdf confirmation? Does it specify the vehicle as a motorhome?

Tunnel's looking good at £126 less Tesco :wink:


----------



## Stanner

Grizzly said:


> FranknJan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried again for April and for June and it says "No departures for that criteria."
> 
> Same reply to me booking for April /May.
> Frank
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you are doing ! The Outward and Return route slots are both drop down menus. You have to *select * (eg) Outward route : Dover to Calais
> Return route: Calais to Dover. NB You also have to select whether you want one way or return by clicking on the dot beside your option.
> 
> If you don't enter the details correctly in the first place then the form loses some of your choices and your get the "No departures for that criteria" message.
> 
> Trust me ! It works every time but you can't race through filling in the first form and you do have to check it.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

So is it only the Calais route? Strangely one of the sites and clearly a DFDS one, only gave the route option as Dover to "France".


----------



## Stanner

Car <2.35m x 7m works OK = £46.40 return as best fare.

But Motorhome <2.35m x 7m doesn't No crossing meet that criteria.


They clearly don't want us to travel.


----------



## Stanner

Strange that this offer appears to discriminate against m/homes but if you look up "vehicle types" on the website there is NO differentiation between cars and m/homes.

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/customer-service/dover-dunkirk/vehicle-types/

PS the height limit differs as well. 2.4m instead of 2.35m :?


----------



## HarleyDave

Didn't work for me either (I was just testing as I am already sorted with the NEC offer code for June and September...)

Maybe there are only a certain number of reduced price slots per route/day?

I need to book for my bike in May so will try that too

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Bike is OK - out on 9th back on 22nd May to/from Dunkerque

Price - £27.20 RETURN  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rebbyvid

I have the same email and also not getting the offer for March/April but when checking the terms and conditions it does say for -car (4people )and motorcyle.

Terms and Conditions:


*20% discount applies to ‘Economy’ fares only. Book by 14/01/13 for travel between 07/01 – 20/12/13 incl. Offer code must be used when booking. Offer is valid for a car and up to 4 people or motorcycle/motorcycle + sidecar/trailer combination and up to 2 people. Not available for other vehicle types. Supplements apply for additional passengers. Offer is valid on either the Dover-Dunkirk or Dover-Calais routes. A £10 amendment charge applies to changes made for each crossing (outward and return), in addition to any increase in the fare price. A £20 supplement applies to bookings made on the day of travel. Offers are subject to limited availability and valid for new bookings only. Non-refundable. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer. A £5 booking fee applies to telephone reservations. DFDS Seaways – English Channel terms and conditions apply – see website.


----------



## Stanner

rebbyvid said:


> I have the same email and also not getting the offer for March/April but when checking the terms and conditions it does say for -car (4people )and motorcyle.
> 
> Terms and Conditions:
> 
> *20% discount applies to 'Economy' fares only. Book by 14/01/13 for travel between 07/01 - 20/12/13 incl. Offer code must be used when booking. Offer is valid for a car and up to 4 people or motorcycle/motorcycle + sidecar/trailer combination and up to 2 people. Not available for other vehicle types. Supplements apply for additional passengers. Offer is valid on either the Dover-Dunkirk or Dover-Calais routes. A £10 amendment charge applies to changes made for each crossing (outward and return), in addition to any increase in the fare price. A £20 supplement applies to bookings made on the day of travel. Offers are subject to limited availability and valid for new bookings only. Non-refundable. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer. A £5 booking fee applies to telephone reservations. DFDS Seaways - English Channel terms and conditions apply - see website.


But if you read THEIR description of vehicle types
http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/customer-service/dover-dunkirk/vehicle-types/
there is just one relevant vehicle type and that is "Car / Motorhome" divided into 2 height classes "under 2.4m high" and "over 2.4m high".


----------



## Grizzly

I have just phoned DFDS.

I am assured that the E13EBO offer applies to motorhomes.

I am told that, if there are any problems booking using this offer online then phoning them ( and I used their 0208 number) will get the matter sorted and the normal telephone booking fee will be waived.

I am happy that 4.35m x 10 m slots, more than ample for our van, will be waiting for outward and return journey and that the total cost is £64.

G


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi Grizzly,
Thanks for that info.
Have now decided to wait for the NEC show Feb.19-24 in case they do the same offer as in October when I booked 2 flexible return crossings for £48 each using the discount code only valid for that weekend.
I tried to then book a 3rd crossing on the Monday and was assured the code was still 'live' but it failed to work for me.

They will be on Stand 2021 according to the Exhibitor List.

Is anyone going to it ??

Helen


----------



## lifestyle

I have just tried for the 3rd time and this time it has worked.
I think what i was doing .At the top of the booking form it say`s
Dover to Calais or Dunkirk.I did`ent select what port i wanted to sail to

Thanks again

Les


----------



## wasfitonce

*DFDS*

I have just checked, whats happening for those who think they have got the discount, is that when you put the MH measutrements and then the code it flips back car measurements. This happened every time I tried it.

Don't forget if you are using the Chunnel they have a good deal on frequent travellers, you have to buy 10 or more crossings (5 returns) but this year 2013, you can share with one other person.

Hope this helps

wasfitonce


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: DFDS*



wasfitonce said:


> I have just checked, whats happening for those who think they have got the discount,.....
> wasfitonce


It's not a question of *think* we've got the discount, we * have *got the discount. See my earlier post: I've checked with DFDS on the phone and motorhomes are accepted using this code.

By the way, if anyone does want to contact DFDS then you can do it via their online chat which seemed to work very well, except for the fact that I couldn't type into their reply box! There was only one person waiting on the two occasions I tried it this morning, so the operator answered very quickly. In the end I phoned them, but used the overseas number ( 0208) so did not have to pay for an 0871 call.

G


----------



## wasfitonce

*DFDS Dicount Code*

Am I confused or am confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been to there website and had a web chat with someone and the answer came back.

" Unfortuntley it is only valid for acar and up to four people or a motorcycle"

wasfitonce


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: DFDS Dicount Code*

Wasfitonce: PM on the way !

G


----------



## lifestyle

*Re: DFDS Dicount Code*



wasfitonce said:


> Am I confused or am confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been to there website and had a web chat with someone and the answer came back.
> 
> " Unfortuntley it is only valid for acar and up to four people or a motorcycle"
> 
> wasfitonce[/quote
> 
> Just took another look,yes it does revert back to car    .
> 
> Les


----------



## Stanner

*Re: DFDS Dicount Code*



lifestyle said:


> wasfitonce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I confused or am confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been to there website and had a web chat with someone and the answer came back.
> 
> " Unfortuntley it is only valid for acar and up to four people or a motorcycle"
> 
> wasfitonce
> 
> 
> 
> Just took another look,yes it does revert back to car    .
> 
> Les
Click to expand...

I emailed with a link to this thread asking them to read it and shed some light on the confusion.

THIS is the reply.....................
Good Afternoon,

Thank you for your email.

The E13SBO offer is for cars up to 2.35m in height. Vehicles over this height are not included in this offer, unfortunately. *I have tried to replicate the price that some of your forum members have said they have for their motorhomes but I only get the message "No departures found given the criteria." when attempting to use the offer code. *

The terms and conditions on the email that advertises the offer code state:

*20% discount applies to Economy fares only. Book by 14/01/13 for travel between 07/01 â€" 20/12/13 incl. Offer code E13EBO must be used when booking. Offer is valid for a car and up to 4 people or motorcycle/motorcycle + sidecar/trailer combination and up to 2 people. Not available for other vehicle types. Supplements apply for additional passengers. Offer is valid on either the Dover-Dunkirk or Dover-Calais routes. A £10 amendment charge applies to changes made for each crossing (outward and return), in addition to any increase in the fare price. A £20 supplement applies to bookings made on the day of travel. Offers are subject to limited availability and valid for new bookings only. Non-refundable. Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer. A £5 booking fee applies to telephone reservations. DFDS Seaways English Channel terms and conditions apply see website.

Kind Regards

UK Channel

Customer Sales and Service


----------



## Motorama

Just seen a post by DFDS on their Facebook page (DFDSEnglishChannel) to say that...

If you're intending to plan your 2013 holidays to the continent this festive break, don't forget that by booking early you can save 20% on ferry crossings from Dover to either Calais or Dunkirk. This offer is *valid for cars and motorbikes only*


----------



## Stanner

This is why I feel anyone who has made a booking for a motorhome over 2.35m using that code would be prudent to check they do actually have a _valid_ booking

To complete the booking process you must click that you have read and understood the terms and conditions - if you click that and you _haven't_ they can refuse to honour the booking as it's YOUR mistake not theirs.

If you can get DFDS to confirm IN WRITING that your booking is valid for an over 2.35m m/home then you are OK - what someone there may or may not say over the phone isn't worth the paper it isn't written on.


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi,
I am much more interested in the flyer in the new Caravan Club magazine which offers 50% off for club members who book DFDS with the CC between 21/12 and 31/01/13.
This is for caravans and Motorhomes.
However when you go to the CC website it says "until further notice no bookings with DFDS can be made due to an upgrade of the booking system" 
Watch this space !

Helen


----------

